# Putting nylon in an aquarium



## MtAnimals (May 17, 2015)

Should be just fine,as long as it's 100% nylon.I used to use old stockings to hold peat moss in a filter for breeding angelfish.Actually,a few other fibers will probably be ok as well.what you need to watch out for are some plastics,they will leach off plasticizers,etc.


----------



## PlantedRich (Jul 21, 2010)

Many of us do so much water changing that things that may leach over time do it so slowly that it never shows. I find most cloth is not a problem if it is not so new that dyes may be in it. Old tee shirts and socks are frequent victims now that my wife doesn't use enough nylon. I like cloth that gradually rots like cotton. I put it in and it holds the dirt and plant long enough to be fully set and then the rag is pretty much gone by itself if/when I change up the tank.


----------



## AWolf (Jun 13, 2014)

I've had some women's nylons in my tanks for about four months, and it has not broken down at all.


----------



## dukydaf (Dec 27, 2004)

Regarding the amazon sword, even in a stocking, soil might make a mess in the water. If the amazon sword is already planted I would recommend soil ice cubes. 

Mix the soil with water, put in the freezer in the shape you like ... for example cube trays for ice. When frozen solid take them and put them deep under the substrate near the plants you want. Easy and avoids the mess in the aquarium.

Spousal approval advised.


----------

